# Hat and Headband - Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The French Braid is a marvelous example of the unexpected. The lovely undulating shape frames the face and nods to femininity. This is a classy and timeless design suitable for either casual or formal wear.

This pattern is for a headband and a hat and has instructions for 3 sizes.

$5.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/camille---french-braid-hat-and-headband


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute, like this one.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh now THAT's unique! Is the braid separate from the hat?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, that braid is really so interesting!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I love this hat! Very pretty, wonderful pattern!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous and the color is electrifying!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely... The hat is so elegant.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great idea--two for one!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Another fantastic pattern...the hat is gorgeous!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love that design too - nice choice of colour


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Nice job Could use it today as we are getting ready for a bad snowstorm Elaine


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I like this, will put this on my "might have to get this " list. 
But first have to finish a hat I started Tuesday.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Will you please stop - I have almost all your designs now. They are so fabulous. Easy to follow(I'm not "gifted")and make up quickly to create impressive gifts. But I'm running out of heads to make hats for (maybe this one's for me!)Ordering this!


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Very feminine!


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

I agree. I am 2 hats behind. Just love this one!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Super Cute!!!
Thanks so much for your wonderful patterns!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. You made my day. I am working on mittens now. Then I'm just going to sit and knit.

I have a best friend visiting now and she is a knitter. It doesn't get better than that.



cainchar said:


> Will you please stop - I have almost all your designs now. They are so fabulous. Easy to follow(I'm not "gifted")and make up quickly to create impressive gifts. But I'm running out of heads to make hats for (maybe this one's for me!)Ordering this!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. I love it to because of that. I guess that it what I tend to like the most. Feminine things.



lebellue said:


> Very feminine!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. I love the colors you have used when you knit my hats.



GrammaJeep said:


> I agree. I am 2 hats behind. Just love this one!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. I am looking for new inspirations for designs.



OMgirl said:


> Super Cute!!!
> Thanks so much for your wonderful patterns!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

If you mean writing a mitten pattern- that is something we've discussed in the past. Oh goodie- another pattern I'll have to have!

As for making your day- you earned the credit gal! Enjoy your friends visit! How fun that would be.



SouthernGirl said:


> Thank you so much. You made my day. I am working on mittens now. Then I'm just going to sit and knit.
> 
> I have a best friend visiting now and she is a knitter. It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is stunning and I love the strength of that blue it really captures the design wellxx


----------

